# Game 22: Charlotte Bobcats (3-18) @ Los Angeles Lakers (12-9) [1/31]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Bobcats are the worst team in the NBA, and we're not playing them in Charlotte. We should be able to completely destroy them tonight.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Please win.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

It's the ****ing Bobcats...

We'll lose. SMH


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Basel said:


> The Bobcats are the worst team in the NBA, and we're not playing them in Charlotte. We should be able to completely destroy them tonight.


Now you've done it...you jinxed us for sure! Nothing is a gimme with this team.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

in NBA every team can beat any team so I think it won't easy game especially with Mike Brown's lakers


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we should be able to completely destroy this team tonight.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nope, we are toast. Its the ****ing Bobcats! They kill us every year!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers clicking on all cylinders tonight for a change. Nice to see.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Goldilocks!! Dude is balling!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Holy shit!! Our shooters are actually making shots!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah this is kind of crazy to watch. We're making shots. :wtf:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wtf... It's just me and Basel in here.

SMH

Where did my life go wrong?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wtf is going on!! It's raining threes!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. We're on fire from 3-point range!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our last six field goals have been 3-pointers. Bench has 40 points tonight.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We needed a win like this. Now we hit the road...ugh.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Glock is our best point guard. His minutes better not be cut when Blake is healthy. But I won't hold my breath.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Drew needs to get at least 15 touches per game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

this was expected the Bobcats are terrible and nicked up.

Goudelock is really showing confidence in his stroke now. I hope he keeps firing. 

Time to take this show on the road and dig for some wins.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

This road trip will be tell us a lot about this team. Our road play has been horrible. It's crucial that we play well.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I hope we turned a corner with the Minny win as far as regrouping and getting some road wins. I question what Mike Brown is doing with the sf spot Barnes was playing well and he switches and inserts World Peace who despite starting again is not playing well. So we have 2 vet sf wih little confidence right now. 

Brown needs to settle down and stick with guys alittle bit more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Big game in Denver on Friday. If we can get that win, it might really set the tempo for the rest of the road trip.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

difficult road trip with big games in Denver, Utah, Phily, Boston and NY.
keep the faith


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Glock is our best point guard. His minutes better not be cut when Blake is healthy. But I won't hold my breath.


I'm hoping Brown at least makes him the backup two guard. I think Blake and Glock (nice nickname) can play well together.

BTW Wilt, looks like the Lakers shooters are playing to their capabilities huh?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'm hoping Brown at least makes him the backup two guard. I think Blake and Glock (nice nickname) can play well together.
> 
> BTW Wilt, looks like the Lakers shooters are playing to their capabilities huh?


Yep, especially Glock who you said wouldn't make the team.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Yep, especially Glock who you said wouldn't make the team.


Never said that. I said he was assigned to the D-fenders, which I thought he was.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He was assigned to the D-fenders. But you said that was a sign he wouldn't make the team.

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/464316-troy-murphy-signs-lakers-3.html



> He listed 15 players, I told him Goudelock was assigned to the D-fenders so he won't make the final roster.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> *I'm hoping Brown at least makes him the backup two guard. I think Blake and Glock (nice nickname) can play well together.*
> 
> BTW Wilt, looks like the Lakers shooters are playing to their capabilities huh?


That was my idea but I'm concerned about him matching up with bigger two guards.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He was assigned to the D-fenders. But you said that was a sign he wouldn't make the team.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/464316-troy-murphy-signs-lakers-3.html


Exactly. If he was assigned to the d-fenders days before the season opened why would I think he would of made the final roster?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I said Goudelock was a nice pick in the draft thread and so far he has. As long as he keeps playing with confidence, I believe he can will give us the much needed scoring and shooting off the bench.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

M.V.W. said:


> That was my idea but I'm concerned about him matching up with bigger two guards.


For 12 minutes a game it won't hurt. Look at the backup twos in the pacific. Jimmer, foye, shannon brown.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Exactly. If he was assigned to the d-fenders days before the season opened why would I think he would of made the final roster?


You were wrong. Why you said it is your problem.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> You were wrong. Why you said it is your problem.


It has nothing to do with me not having faith in his ability which is what you were implying.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Jamel Irief said:


> For 12 minutes a game it won't hurt. Look at the backup twos in the pacific. Jimmer, foye, shannon brown.


Yea, those guys aren't much bigger than him.


----------

